# Я уже начал нервничать



## Kolridg

Интересно услышать мнение, как вы понимаете фразу "Я уже начал нервничать" в следующем предложении:

_Я уже начал нервничать, но они вскоре приехали._

a) Я уже стал нервничать (т.е. пришел в нервное состояние);
б) Я уже начал становиться нервным (т.е. постепенно приходил в нервное состояние);

Мне почему-то кажется, что вариант А. будет правильным толкованием.

Между тем, сомнения насчет выбора между А. и Б. возникли из-за того, что к рассматриваемому предложению в контекстном словаре дается следующий перевод:

_I started getting nervous already, but they came soon._

Фраза "started getting nervous" указывает на постепенное достижения нервного состояния, и таким образом не совпадает с русским переводом, если рассматривать A правильным вариантом толкования.

Мне кажется, A является правильным толкованием, и все дело в том, как одно и то же воспринимается в русском и английском.

Еще один пример:
_We can finish everything quietly and without getting nervous.
Мы можем все завершить спокойно и не нервничая._

Обратите внимание, что опять в английском подразумевается невовлечение в постепенный нарастающий процесс, в русском же просто избежание нервного состояния.

Похоже, в одних и тех же ситуациях для английского характерно постепенное становление нервным, в то время как в русском мы подразумеваем просто пребывание в этом состоянии. Но с другой стороны, это разные по сути вещи, и переводить одно, пусть и немного другим, не выглядит корректно. И вообще, тогда получается, что в английском нет выражения сообщающего о моментальном переходе в нервное состояние. Странно это.


----------



## Maroseika

"Я уже стал нервничать" вовсе не подразумевает мгновенного перехода в нервное состояние, просто описывается момент, когда это состояние уже возникло. Можно было бы сказать: "Я уже начинал нервничать, но они вскоре приехали", и это мне кажется более точным переводом английской фразы (started getting).


----------



## Vovan

Kolridg said:


> _I started getting nervous already, but they came soon.
> We can finish everything quietly and without getting nervous._


Не согласен, что во втором предложении присутствует некое "нарастание процесса". Как бы то ни было, чтобы исключить идею "нарастания процесса", но передать более или менее "моментальный переход", можно использовать, например, "to fall into nervousness" (занервничать), где "to fall" значит "to start to be in a new or different state":
_Я уже начал нервничать. I started getting nervous already.  *-->*  I started to fall into nervousness already._​_Мы можем все завершить спокойно и не нервничая.  We can finish everything quietly and without getting nervous. *-->* ...without being nervous._​​P. S. Вообще же, я не считаю, что возможно полноценно передать _глагол _"нервничать" с помощью присоединения каких бы то ни было фазовых, аспектных и т.п. глаголов (или их комбинаций) к _прилагательному _"нервный, нервозный". Причем невозможно это ни в английском языке, ни в русском. "Нервничать" предполагает некое активное действие, а вовсе не "пребывание в некоем состоянии" или "переход в некое состояние" и т.п. пассивные вещи.


----------



## Okkervil

Kolridg said:


> Интересно услышать мнение, как вы понимаете фразу "Я уже начал нервничать" в следующем предложении:
> 
> _Я уже начал нервничать, но они вскоре приехали._


В исходной фразе нет никакой двусмысленности.
Замена глагола _начал_ на _стал_ ровным счетом ничего не меняет. Это по смыслу тот же самый исходный вариант.

Вариант "б" имеет совсем другой смысл. _"Я уже начал становиться нервным"_ в прямом смысле означает, что у него стал портиться характер или развиваться невроз/тревожное состояние и т.п. То есть, с исходным вашим вариантом это не имеет ничего общего.


----------



## Okkervil

Kolridg said:


> Фраза "started getting nervous" указывает на постепенное достижения нервного состояния [..]


 В наше время надо сильно постараться, чтобы в вопросах перевода английских причастий или герундия на русский язык изобрести что-то новенькое. Но если пришла охота, то для выяснения "скорости достижения" нервного состояния есть прекрасный способ - спросить у носителей. 



Kolridg said:


> Похоже, в одних и тех же ситуациях для английского характерно постепенное становление нервным, в то время как в русском мы подразумеваем просто пребывание в этом состоянии.


 В этом нет ничего необычного. В теории перевода это явление называется "смена предиката". В тех случаях, когда действие обозначает переход в новое состояние, в русском языке обычно используется предикат действия, тогда как английский отдает предпочтение предикату состояния. 
_Все остальные подвергали намеченное соглашение жесткой  критике_ = _All the others were highly critical of the proposed agreement _


Kolridg said:


> Но с другой стороны, это разные по сути вещи, и переводить одно, пусть и немного другим, не выглядит корректно.


 Как раз по сути это одни и те же. Это как по-русски вы скажете "_Приятного аппетита_", тогда как  по-английски "аппетита" уже не будет, но будет "_Enjoy your meal"_.


----------



## Vronsky

"Я начал нервничать" это "I started to feel nervous", как мне кажется.

"I started getting nervous", если буквально, то "Я начал становиться нервным", но конечно так никто не говорит. Получается, что в русском языке этот процесс перехода из одного состояния в другое в этом контексте не акцентируется.

В других фразах этот процесс может акцентироваться, например, "Я начал возбуждаться".


----------



## Boyar

Vronsky said:


> "Я начал становиться нервным", но конечно так никто не говорит.



Я почувствовал, что становлюсь нервным.
Я почувствовал, что начинаю нервничать.


----------



## Vronsky

Boyar said:


> Я почувствовал, что становлюсь нервным.
> Я почувствовал, что начинаю нервничать.


_"Я почувствовал, что становлюсь нервным." _- для меня работает только на "длинных дистанциях" (как и вообще связка "становиться нервным"  Например,

"С возрастом он становился все более нервным."

_"Я почувствовал, что начинаю нервничать."_ - как то мало смысла для меня в этом предложении.
Хотя _"Я осознал, что начинаю нервничать"_ звучит лучше, но это добавляет другое значение в предложение, отличное от оригинального предложения в #1.


----------



## Boyar

Здесь не хватает контекста, поэтому эти фразы выглядят как некие сухие формулы 
В оригинальном русском тексте, созданном носителем языка, может встретиться что-нибудь вроде такого:
_... отмечаю у себя это ощущение ... оно появляется всегда, как только начинаю нервничать ...
... начинает накатываться нервное возбуждение, пока едва заметное ...
и т.п._


----------



## Kolridg

Maroseika said:


> Можно было бы сказать: "Я уже начинал нервничать, но они вскоре приехали", и это мне кажется более точным переводом английской фразы (started getting).


Хотелось бы так перевести, но как тогда переводить, если встретится такое предложение: "I was starting to get nervous". "Начинал" все-таки это "was starting to".


----------



## Maroseika

Kolridg said:


> Хотелось бы так перевести, но как тогда переводить, если встретится такое предложение: "I was starting to get nervous". "Начинал" все-таки это "was starting to".


Какую разницу вы видите между I was starting to get nervous и I started getting nervous ?


----------



## Kolridg

Maroseika said:


> Какую разницу вы видите между I was starting to get nervous и I started getting nervous ?


Хотя, все верно, суть одна и та же.


----------



## Kolridg

_2. We can finish everything quietly and without getting nervous._


Vovan said:


> Не согласен, что во втором предложении присутствует некое "нарастание процесса".


Согласен. Как и в случае, например, с "without *going* into detail".

"Getting" не служит здесь для обозначения длящегося процесса, а своего рода для обозначения пути (способа) прихождения в состоянии нервозности, если так можно выразиться.

Раз уж мы не говорим так на русском в повседневной речи: "я начинал нервничать", то пожалуй, во многих случаях переводить "was getting nervous" следовало бы как "я начал нервничать". По-видимому по этой же причине так же было переведено в контекстном словаре.


----------



## alex_s

"It's getting on my nerves" idiomatic.
Не нужно "started" и так далее.


----------



## Xavier61

Maroseika said:


> Какую разницу вы видите между I was starting to get nervous и I started getting nervous ?


For most people it is the same, but some make a difference:
It started to happen vs It was starting to happen


Vovan said:


> Не согласен, что во втором предложении присутствует некое "нарастание процесса". Как бы то ни было, чтобы исключить идею "нарастания процесса", но передать более или менее "моментальный переход", можно использовать, например, "to fall into nervousness" (занервничать), где "to fall" значит "to start to be in a new or different state":
> _Я уже начал нервничать. I started getting nervous already.  *-->*  I started to fall into nervousness already._​...​


That's interesting, but I am not sure to understand. Is there any difference between:
A. "я уже начал нервничать"
B. "я уже занервничал"


----------



## Vovan

Xavier61 said:


> Is there any difference between:
> A. "я уже начал нервничать"
> B. "я уже занервничал"


The second sounds a little stronger, more definite (we can also say "Я уже _весь _занервничал" to make it even stronger).
But pragmatically, there's no difference at all.

Often,there's no (or little) difference between "начать + inf." and "за- + inf" (if the latter exists and can mean " to start..."):
_Я уже забеспокоился. = Я уже начал беспокоиться. _(no difference)​


----------



## Kolridg

Если попытаться резюмировать, чтобы прийти к максимально простому практическому пониманию шаблонов речи, я бы пошел следующим путем:

started (to get / getting) nervous = "я начинал или начал нервничать", исходя из того, какой стиль речи, второе (начал) - обычный разговорный для русского языка.

starting to get nervous - "по-немногу начинал нервничать" (starting превращаем в по-немногу), или: "я начинал становиться нервным". При этом, в разговорной речи оба варианта точно не услышать, только в литературе. Думаю, в английском тоже, никто до таких подробностей в разговоре как "was starting to think or to get" не доходит, или доходит но очень уж редко. Я лично подобного не слышал ни разу. Поэтому "started to get nervous" самый нормальный рабочий вариант из всех вариантов с get по крайней мере (есть еще, как заметил Vovan, to fall into nervousness, только мне кажется это тоже книжный вариант большей частью, но могу и ошибаться).


----------



## Okkervil

Kolridg said:


> starting to get nervous - "по-немногу начинал нервничать" (starting превращаем в по-немногу), или: "я начинал становиться нервным". При этом, в разговорной речи оба варианта точно не услышать, только в литературе.


 _по-немногу__  понемногу_
Второй вариант (в том значении, которое в него вкладываете) это элементарно плохой русский, поэтому его нигде и не услышать и не увидеть.

А если ваш работодатель вдруг задержит выплату зарплаты, то вы невольно, скорее всего, понемногу начнете нервничать и что-то такое подозревать. И что ж здесь книжного?

Некоторые английские глаголы допускают после себя как использование инфинитива с частицей to, так и инговых форм. Перевод таких конструкций на русский хорошо описан в учебниках и не представляет из себя какую-то особую трудность. Так что это целиком надуманная проблема.


----------



## Ruukr

Kolridg said:


> Интересно услышать мнение, как вы понимаете фразу "Я уже начал нервничать" в следующем предложении:
> 
> _Я уже начал нервничать, но они вскоре приехали._
> 
> a) Я уже стал нервничать (т.е. пришел в нервное состояние);
> б) Я уже начал становиться нервным (т.е. постепенно приходил в нервное состояние);
> 
> _I started getting nervous already, but they came soon._


Интересный вопрос. Скорее вот так правильно:
a) Я уже стал нервничать (т.е. пришел в нервное состояние);
_I started getting nervous already,_

б) Я уже начал становиться нервным (т.е. постепенно приходил в нервное состояние);
_I almost started getting nervous already, (я почти уже начал нервничать). _


----------

